# Stomach cramps



## babydol (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello there I am a new member and just wanted to introduce myself.  I have been ttc for 2 years.  A laparoscopy revealed that I have tubal damage and was recommended to try IVF.  I have just completed by first cycle -  ET was on the 12th of December.  Since this time I have been very unwell including chronic diarrohea from the voltarol pessaries and a sore sensation in my bladder.  This was probably due to the cyclogest pessaries.  Since then I have begun to have period like cramps and have given up hope that I have any chance of success. Has anyone out there experienced these symptoms?  I would really appreciate some advice at this nerve racking time.  Babydol
PS Can anyone let me know what the abbreviations mean.  I feel a bit thick but am lost at BFP/AF etc Cheers


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hiya babydol'
my name is jane and this is my 1st cycle of ivf.I Had e/t 10th december.Iv'e had diarrohea and really bad stomach cramps.Other people on this website advised me it was normal symptoms especially from the dreaded cylogest.We will both have to think positive together and hope our dreams come true.
bfp means big fat pregnant
bfn means big fat negative
af means aunt flo=period.
I wish you lots of love and luck for your 2ww.
love jane
xxxxx


----------



## ~AMB~ (Oct 10, 2003)

Babydol 
Welcome to fertility friends, sorry I can't be of any help with your query regarding your symptoms but I just wanted to wish you luck & below is a link to a list of all the abbreviations, hope it helps) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/
Good luck  
Andrea


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi babydol

I have just completed my first IVF cycle too - I have had the most drastic AF pain for the last week of the 2ww. My doctor assured me that this could be due to the cyclogest and I got my BFP on monday  

So  - don't assume anything yet - just keep positive hun

Witch x


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Babydol
Welcome to FF.
Hopefully, what you are experiencing is as a result of the drugs you have been given. Hope that you get that   soon
Chick


----------



## babydol (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks for all your replies and words of support.  I feel much happier now and more able to cope with the 2ww.  My test is due on 27th of Dec so Iwill let you know how it goes.  Congratulations to Witch on your BFP!!!!  I will keep my fingers crossed for you Jane and hope we both get a BFP too! Lots of Love Babydolxxxxxxx
PS I am starting to get the abbreviations now


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Babydol,

A warm welcome to FF!  So pleased you decided to join us.

If there is anything you are unsure of, please ask.

Laine x


----------

